# OTA DVR advice?



## GST (Nov 28, 2018)

I recently moved about 70 miles Northeast of Dallas TX, and am ready install my outdoor antenna but wanted some advice first. Previously I had ran my antenna into a DIRECTV AM21 TV tuner to be able to access a guide and record my OTA stations. However I found the database limitations and incorrect guide data to be quite the hassle. I was wondering if anyone had tried the Amazon Fire TV Recast? My understanding is I simply plug the antenna into the Fire TV Recast, and it will transmit to the Amazon Fire TV-Stick I already own, and allow me to have a channel guide and record the OTA stations the antenna picks up. Based on what I've read the Recast also allows you to watch your OTA stations on multiple devices such as your phone or iPad. This doesn't interest me as I merely intend to watch and record the stations my antenna picks up on my television set. The main reason I'm interested in the Amazon Fire TV Recast is because unless I'm mistaken there are no monthly fees that go along with it. I've looked into some other OTA DVRs but they all seem to include a monthly fee. If you know anything about this device or have any advice I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GST said:


> I recently moved about 70 miles Northeast of Dallas TX, and am ready install my outdoor antenna but wanted some advice first. Previously I had ran my antenna into a DIRECTV AM21 TV tuner to be able to access a guide and record my OTA stations. However I found the database limitations and incorrect guide data to be quite the hassle. I was wondering if anyone had tried the Amazon Fire TV Recast? My understanding is I simply plug the antenna into the Fire TV Recast, and it will transmit to the Amazon Fire TV-Stick I already own, and allow me to have a channel guide and record the OTA stations the antenna picks up. Based on what I've read the Recast also allows you to watch your OTA stations on multiple devices such as your phone or iPad. This doesn't interest me as I merely intend to watch and record the stations my antenna picks up on my television set. The main reason I'm interested in the Amazon Fire TV Recast is because unless I'm mistaken there are no monthly fees that go along with it. I've looked into some other OTA DVRs but they all seem to include a monthly fee. If you know anything about this device or have any advice I'd greatly appreciate it.


For local OTA signals, check out Channel Master DVR. I have 2 of those ( older models ).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

At your location, OTA channels are scarce (I assume you are somewhere around Bonham).

It will take a really good antenna probably with a tower in order to get reliable reception of more than 2 or 3 channels.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd go to www.tvfool.com and check your address to see what you're able to receive before investing in an OTA DVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and check rabbitear site


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Some good news... the OTA database is getting updates so many previously untunable channels are there. But you must be in OTA range for that to help.


----------



## GST (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes I live in Leonard TX which is about 17 miles Southwest of Bonham. The antenna I have is a Clearstream 4V and I'm going to put it on a pole that is about 17 feet above the ground. I've attached a picture of the antenna, and a link to my results from tvfool. I appreciate the help.
*TV Fool*
*







*


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You may actually be LOS to the Cedar Hill antenna farm, but still nearly 70 miles distant.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're probably going to need a good preamp as well to pull them in from 50+ miles away - even if you ARE mostly LOS to the ones you need.

Before spending money on an OTA DVR, first see if you can get them to be received at all. If you have a TV - that would be best, the convertor boxes sold around the time of the digital OTA switch were almost universally good tuners (you might even be able to find one at Walmart). 17 feet AGL for the antenna may not be enough.

Solidsignal.com is a pretty good place to get good antennas and pre- and distribution amps. Just be careful to not use more than you really need - too much is almost as bad as not enough, and the digital tuners are real sensitive on that.

On the Recast, I don't know how much it will bother you - but it only outputs Up to
1440x720p . ABC and FOX only use 720p, but most NBC and CBS programing is done at 1080i - so the Recast will be downscaling it. Also, the builtin HD is it - there is no expansion (even if it has a USB3 port on it).


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

tivo makes a bolt unit the DVR fee is 6.99 a month or the lifetime is 250.00 i belive. or you can get the older romaio for 399.99 sub included


----------

